# The Firework Litter have arrived



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Wispa had five little babies, she went into labour at 6.45 last night, mild contractions started at 7.30 and the first baby was born at 9.50pm second at 10.20pm, third at 10.40pm, fourth at 11.10pm and the last one at 12.20pm.

By the time I had cleaned her up and waited to make sure there were no more we finally got to bed at around 2am.

All went really well, all babies born the right way round, (we usually have a few breach births). Wispa did brilliantly.

As the first one was being pushed into the world there were fireworks going off outside, not the loud ones, just pretty ones, Wispa didn't seem worried, I guess she had more things on her mind. 

Daintipawz Atomic Tornado weighed in at 100g, he is a Black Oriental, his pet name here is Tommy.

Daintipawz Razz Matazz also weighed 100g he is an Havana, pet name while he is with us is Taz.

Daintipawz Mystical Blaze also weighed 100g she is a Black Tortie Oriental pet name is Tickle

Daintipawz Screaming Demon also weighed 100g she is a Chocolate Tortie and her pet name here is Monica

And last of all came Daintipawz Jet Screamer he weighed 95g and is a Black Oriental. 

Pics over the next few days hopefully


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Congrats to Wispa and lovely colours.

PS is this a 'Chester' litter?


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi Sally, thankyou, yes it is a Chester litter,


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Brilliant, I love the names!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Many congrats - sounds like a fab litter - looking forward to pics.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Congratulations SB and of course Wispa , on a nice smooth birth 

Those kitts sound beautiful , can't wait for photo's the names are fab too  Well Done


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations Wispa! I LOVE their registered names, especially Daintipawz Atomic Tornado :thumbup1:


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow! Well done wispa :thumbup1:

Can't wait to see photos of the colourful bunch!! Just like fireworks


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

congrats.think the names are just magic.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Congratulations Sharon .. Brill news. . Cannot wait to see the tortie girls x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

You got some nice colours didnt you,looking forward to pis.Love the theme,may have to join you with that :thumbup1:.

There were fireworks going off here too while gypsy was in labour i was worried it would put her off luckly she just got on with it.

Congrats on the new arrivals.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Well done Whispa & congrats Sharon :thumbup1: GReat news on the new arrivals and brilliant names too, can't wait to see the photo's - hope all continues to go well


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

congratulations, glad everything went well.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations Sharon and Wispa on the safe and straightforward arrival of your Firework kittens :thumbup: Looking forward to watching them grow up


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Aww Sharon do we really have to wait a few days for photos


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Well done Wispa, lovely name theme too.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing this litter of lovelies.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_congratulations, cant wait to see pictures._


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Brilliant names, but with 2 black Oris someone better ban me from this thread - I can see I am about to get broody!!!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Brilliant names, but with 2 black Oris someone better ban me from this thread - I can see I am about to get broody!!!


As soon as I saw wispa had those two black oris immediately thought of you MC!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm just glad those two black Oris are boys


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

You never know your luck, there might be a black ori girl in my next litter, once Lola decides to all again!


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

How exciting! Well done Wispa! Looking forward to pictures of the little darlings!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Congrats to you and Wispa :thumbup1:

Look forward to seeing pics


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Thankyou everyone, we have a definite home for the Havana...he is going to live with the couple who bought two of Wispas last litter, they have been waiting for us to have an Havana for them. 
We have a potential home for one of the blacks, the couple are looking forward to coming to view in a few weeks time. 
We would have had homes for all of them if we had have had the colours everyone wanted, we had a Dr and his wife wanting two Havanas and another couple wanting an Havana.
I love the Torties, they are just so cute with their little sploshes of dots on their paws 
You can see the kittens if you click on the link to our website here Fireworks


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So sweet :001_wub: I love Tommy :001_tt1:


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Aww I love them all!! :001_wub: :001_wub: 

Is Monica your keeper Sharon?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

very sweet i really want a choc tortie brit


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

MollyMilo said:


> Aww I love them all!! :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> Is Monica your keeper Sharon?


I would love to keep her, she's gorgeous, although I do like Tickle too, she is just so cute, we hope to do the same mating again in the future when we are ready to keep a baby in the hope of some more Torties. 

Just had an e-mail...Two more have potential homes, the Dr who wanted two Havanas is happy to have two of the others instead.

Thanks all, glad you like them


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

They are all absolutely beautiful. Can't wait to watch them grow :001_wub: 
Lucky new slaves


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations, they are gorgeous. Lovely mix of colours.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

congrats wispa and chester and sharon of course, so lucky, best wishes

and mcwillow you are only having one black ori cos im having the other


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Thankyou Mollymilo, Spotty cats and Moggiemum for your lovely comments too, just one little black boy available now, all others are on hold until they are viewed at 6 weeks old.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

any pics?? I cant see them  The names are brill! I want a choc tortie  :001_wub:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

They are so beautiful!!! I have decided that Jet should live here (oh if only!!)


----------



## curlywurlydee (Oct 20, 2013)

Wow beautiful kittens, and love the names.
Congratulations all!!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oooooooh! :001_wub:

Just beautiful! What purrfect colours :001_tt1:


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Hope this works, trying to attach pics straight from computer as Photo bucket keeps playing up. Fingers crossed.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww wispa is so beautiful, that pic is one foe the wall i think, yummy kitts, best wishes for them all, is it wispa's first time?


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Thankyou, this is Wispas second litter, her first litter were the Valentines Litter born on Valentines Day


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They are all adorable :001_wub:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

ah , i think i joined around april, but i am a big fan now, of pf and your beauties


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

When are we going to see some updated pictures?......please.


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Lovely babies


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone, recent pics on Cat Chat under 'The Firework Litter'


----------

